# My story-IBS-D and Diverticulitis



## cathawes (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm 48 and I've been having problems for almost 30 years. I can't go out to eat anymore and for the past year the pain is getting worse. I just went through a two week attack with diverticulitis. I was sent to see a specialist and he wanted to do an endo and colonoscopy. As soon as I found out what my copays were for each procedure, I had to cancel both of them. I have a history of GERD, Barretts Esophagus, and polyps along with the diverticulitis. I'm to the point where I have to nibble on food. I can't enjoy a meal without having to run to the bathroom after 5 or 6 bites. I do drink cola, Dr Pepper and I have limited it to one can a day. Sometimes the cola is all I can tolerate. I've lost over 15lbs since Christmas.I had to give up ice cream and milk years ago. Some cheeses really bother me too and some do not. But I avoid dairy. I don't really have any questions, I just wish I could eat a normal meal for once. It seems like my issues are caused by how much I eat as well as what I eat. And just recently I've started waking up to go to the bathroom. That is really bothersome since I have problems with insomnia anyway. I'm under a huge amount of emotional stress right now due to marital issues and I know that doesn't help. I'm trying to drink more water because I am lousy at drinking water. I'm not a big drinker of any liquids so it makes it difficult. Because of my copay issues with "outpatient" procedures, I am literally having to wait to see if this becomes an emergency situation. This past diverticulitis attack was the worse ever. Anyway, that's my story.


----------

